# Corn Bread (Bear’s Favorite)



## Bearcarver

* Corn Bread *(Bear’s Favorite)

I had to steal this Recipe from my Buddy Jim (SmokinOutBack)(AKA "Porked"), because it sounded just like what I’ve been looking for.
I was right, it is Great, so I decided to do a Step by Step of it, and Jim said I should do one (Thanks Jim).

I’ve been trying Recipes for Corn Bread for years, and none of them were what I was looking for——They were all too dry for me.
I always have to put butter on top, and heat the pieces to melt the butter.
This Recipe has plenty of butter in the mix, so none is needed to be added later.

*Here is the Recipe:*
2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
1 Cup of Sugar.
8 oz of Sour Cream.
2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).

Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
Remove & allow to cool.
That’s Basically it——If it was hard to do, I probably wouldn’t do it.

Thanks for stopping in, and Thanks again to “SOB” too!!!

Bear


All the Ingredients used:








Gotta spray your pan with “Pam” or a similar coating:







I got this Mixer more that 47 years ago, and it still works Great !!!







After mixing, pour into Buttered 9” X 12” Foil Pan:







Remove from Oven & allow to cool:







Closer look, with 2 pieces missing:







Test piece—Best I ever ate:







While making the Corn Bread, we had some Visitors (Picture taken from Bear's Bedroom Window):


----------



## gary s

Nice Job, You make yours on the sweet side. Corn Bread down this way is a staple,  Love the Turkey Pics

I used to go turkey hunting, I got to where I was a pretty good caller.

Mighty tasty looking, all you need now is a pot of beans and some good green onions !!  What !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





           
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## wimpy69

Cream corn is what makes it. I basically make it the same sometimes throwing in some minced jalapenos or hab's for a kick. Enjoy, I know you will. Hey, I got the same mixer but mines only 31 years old. Hope it'll last as long as yours.


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear, I forgot to ask, What flavor pellets did you use when you smoked it ?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Nice Job, You make yours on the sweet side. Corn Bread down this way is a staple,  Love the Turkey Pics
> 
> I used to go turkey hunting, I got to where I was a pretty good caller.
> 
> Mighty tasty looking, all you need now is a pot of beans and some good green onions !!  What !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Like I said, "This is the first time I used this recipe, and it's the first recipe I used that we liked".

I think the Turkeys smelled it, and showed up for Dinner!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## b-one

Might have to try this,I like simple,but I will still add some butter!


----------



## Bearcarver

wimpy69 said:


> Cream corn is what makes it. I basically make it the same sometimes throwing in some minced jalapenos or hab's for a kick. Enjoy, I know you will. Hey, I got the same mixer but mines only 31 years old. Hope it'll last as long as yours.


Thanks Wimpy!!

I'd love to add some Jalapeños, but my Mixer would probably quit on me, and I'd have to eat all the Corn Bread by myself !!

Bear


----------



## wimpy69

That would be a shame, wouldn't it. Pass the butter and crack a cold one.


----------



## chef jimmyj

That was a pretty big pan for the two of you. I'm thinking one of them Turkey's and Corn Bread Stuffing would help with leftovers. My MIL introduced me to creamed corn in Jiffy 30 years ago. Great post! I spend a lot of time oin GA, OK and TX. I love Southern food but never understood the affinity for crumbly corn bread...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> Might have to try this,I like simple,but I will still add some butter!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper

You know the best cornbread money shots have a slice cut out.













cornbread_moneyshot.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Mar 15, 2016






My cornbread is not nearly as sweet as almost anyone else's. Usually I make this as muffins (6) instead of a loaf. This is the basic recipe:

1 cup cornmeal

1 cup flour

1 level tsp salt

1 level tsp baking powder

1 (or 2) tsp sugar, pref. brown

Sift these together through a sieve, mix, and set aside. Now for the wet half:

1 egg

1/2 cup milk (or buttermilk)

1/4 - 1/2 oil or butter, to taste, I go more toward 1/4

Crack the egg first in case it's bad or to avoid having to find shell fragments in milk. Scramble the egg. Measure your preferred amount of oil, add it to the egg, then measure the milk. This is a trick: the milk tends to make the residual oil float up into the milk. Pour that in, and mix well (I prefer a whisk as you show). Now you can add goodies like berries or corn or peppers if you like.

Now before wet and dry are combined, the clock hasn't started yet. Now you can preheat the oven, oil the pan, have a smoke and play Twister with the spouse while the oven heats up.

Put your clothes back on, and pour the wet half into the dry half. Now comes the great mixing controversy: Everyone says don't mix it too much, just fold it, or else you won't get crumbly bread. (I say cornbread can be too crumbly and I don't like it when I take a bite and it disintegrates. Go get broom.) I mix it to a uniform texture and pour into whatever prepared utensil. I usually give muffins about 400F and keep a close eye as they rise. When the tops just begin to brown, I remove them and let them rest. Blueberry version here:













berry_muffins.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------



## disco

Great looking cornbread, Bear. My mom used to make a cornbread when we were growing up but she called it Johnny Cake. I still think of her when I make cornbread or I see a post like this.

Points for taking me back!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

wimpy69 said:


> That would be a shame, wouldn't it. Pass the butter and crack a cold one.


LOL---Yup!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> That was a pretty big pan for the two of you. I'm thinking one of them Turkey's and Corn Bread Stuffing would help with leftovers. My MIL introduced me to creamed corn in Jiffy 30 years ago. Great post! I spend a lot of time oin GA, OK and TX. I love Southern food but never understood the affinity for crumbly corn bread...JJ


Thanks a Bunch, Jimmy!!!

I don't mind sweet or not sweet---What I don't like is "Too Dry" like all the other ones I tried in the past.  This one is Perfect !!!

The Recipes I didn't like came from the North & the South, and one came from my Buddy in Tahiti.

BTW: You're right about it being a little big for the two of us. I almost had to freeze some, but since Mrs Bear started helping, it looks like we'll get it consumed before it turns.

Bear


----------



## driedstick

Dang it Bear that looks great, Nice job,,,,Nice mixer too,, 

Yep bout turkey season here also, will be trying my luck with a bow this yr

Great job and nice post.

DS


----------



## Bearcarver

BlueWhisper said:


> You know the best cornbread money shots have a slice cut out.
> 
> My cornbread is not nearly as sweet as almost anyone else's. Usually I make this as muffins (6) instead of a loaf.





Disco said:


> Great looking cornbread, Bear. My mom used to make a cornbread when we were growing up but she called it Johnny Cake. I still think of her when I make cornbread or I see a post like this.
> 
> Points for taking me back!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## tropics

I see I am late again,that is a nice looking pan of corn bread,I may have to try a half batch,so use to mixing the box and baking in a CI Pan Thanks Bear

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

driedstick said:


> Dang it Bear that looks great, Nice job,,,,Nice mixer too,,
> 
> Yep bout turkey season here also, will be trying my luck with a bow this yr
> 
> Great job and nice post.
> 
> DS


Thanks DS !!

My Son shot a few with his Bow, but never around here.

The only thing good to eat on them is the Breast. IMHO

Bear


tropics said:


> I see I am late again,that is a nice looking pan of corn bread,I may have to try a half batch,so use to mixing the box and baking in a CI Pan Thanks Bear
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## tropics

John sorry but them birds are the best eating Smoked Turkey I ever had,oh and the soup is to die for

​Richie Jealous they are not in my freezer oops I mean yard


----------



## travisty

Ive been hunting for a good cornbread recipe for a while now, my wife and I even went to 3 different grocery stores and bought all of the different types of premixed stuff between all of them (1 box of each kind we could find), and tried half a batch of each the way the recipe says, then the other half we mixed in some fresh corn, and some yellow cake batter. None of the results turned out as good as i wanted to find, but reading this recipe i think you might have just made my day!

Not sure if any of Ya'll have a restaurant called "Paradise Bakery" in your areas, but they make the most amazing cornbread muffins and that's what i was shooting for, like you said Bear ones that i could eat without loading on a ton of butter to moisten it up, and i also never considered using creamed corn instead of whole, so that sounds awesome too.

Anyway that overly long explanation aside, ill give these a try this weekend and let you know what i think. I just really love cornbread, but ive never made any that ive been happy with yet.


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> John sorry but them birds are the best eating Smoked Turkey I ever had,oh and the soup is to die for
> 
> ​Richie Jealous they are not in my freezer oops I mean yard


Yup---The Breasts are real good smoked or roasted, but the legs are almost all slivers of non-edible bone-like material with a little meat in between---Maybe if you have a pressure cooker, you could salvage some meat from the legs. The Heart & Gizzard are excellent too!!

Bear 


Travisty said:


> Ive been hunting for a good cornbread recipe for a while now, my wife and I even went to 3 different grocery stores and bought all of the different types of premixed stuff between all of them (1 box of each kind we could find), and tried half a batch of each the way the recipe says, then the other half we mixed in some fresh corn, and some yellow cake batter. None of the results turned out as good as i wanted to find, but reading this recipe i think you might have just made my day!
> 
> Not sure if any of Ya'll have a restaurant called "Paradise Bakery" in your areas, but they make the most amazing cornbread muffins and that's what i was shooting for, like you said Bear ones that i could eat without loading on a ton of butter to moisten it up, and i also never considered using creamed corn instead of whole, so that sounds awesome too.
> 
> Anyway that overly long explanation aside, ill give these a try this weekend and let you know what i think. I just really love cornbread, but ive never made any that ive been happy with yet.


Sounds like you've been in the same boat with me on having trouble finding a Corn Bread recipe that you like. Maybe this one will be the one for you too.

Let me know.

Bear


----------



## idahopz

Looks great, Bear - love the sour cream idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've the same turkey problem in my yard - put up an 8-foot deer fence to keep them out, but the turkeys just fly over the house


----------



## Bearcarver

IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great, Bear - love the sour cream idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've the same turkey problem in my yard - put up an 8-foot deer fence to keep them out, but the turkeys just fly over the house


Thank You Sir!!!

These Turkeys usually behave, and sometimes come in & clean up next to my deck, under my Bird Feeders.

Although one time I was waiting for my Wild Wineberries to be ripe, and the day I was going to pick them, a huge flock came through & ate every berry below 3'. I saw them leaving that morning---There was 39 of them!!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## pilch

The motor on my mixer makes a funny noise every now and again.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> The motor on my mixer makes a funny noise every now and again.


Thanks Buddy!!

They get better with age!

Bear


----------



## travisty

Bear, I went ahead and made this cornbread today for a family function, and everyone loved it. At first I didn't say anything to let people think it was just a typical cornbread, and multiple people chimed up saying "what the heck is this cornbread, it is amazing!" And everyone wanted the recipe. 
Most importantly, I LOVED it, I will be making this from here on out!


----------



## SmokinAl

Great looking cornbread, Bear!

I'll have to give the recipe a try, but got to have jalapenos in corn bread.

Love the turkey shot!







Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Travisty said:


> Bear, I went ahead and made this cornbread today for a family function, and everyone loved it. At first I didn't say anything to let people think it was just a typical cornbread, and multiple people chimed up saying "what the heck is this cornbread, it is amazing!" And everyone wanted the recipe.
> Most importantly, I LOVED it, I will be making this from here on out!


That's Great, Trav!!!

I'm real glad everyone liked it !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dlarrick

Thanks for the recipe.  Tried this out last night and it was great.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking cornbread, Bear!
> 
> I'll have to give the recipe a try, but *got to have jalapenos in corn bread.*
> 
> Love the turkey shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

I agree, but then I'd have to eat the whole batch by myself !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DLarrick said:


> Thanks for the recipe.  Tried this out last night and it was great.


Thank You DL !!!

I'm real Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## roller

Bear I think that would be called Cake !!! LOL


----------



## sqwib

Bear knocks it out of the park again, Kudos my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> Bear I think that would be called Cake !!! LOL


That's OK----First Corn Bread recipe I ever followed that we both like. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Bear knocks it out of the park again, Kudos my friend.


Thank You Sqwibster!!

Bear


----------



## sundown farms

Try substituting bacon grease for some of the butter. We also like to add chopped green onion tops along with the jalapeno as suggested above. Of course, Cajun sausage sauted with the onions in the bacon grease can become very nice.


----------



## hardcookin

Thank you for the recipe. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver

Sundown Farms said:


> Try substituting bacon grease for some of the butter. We also like to add chopped green onion tops along with the jalapeno as suggested above. Of course, Cajun sausage sauted with the onions in the bacon grease can become very nice.


Thanks, but if I added most of that, I'd have to eat it all by myself.

We both liked it the way it was.

Bear


hardcookin said:


> Thank you for the recipe.


Thank You!

Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## phonedrn8

going to try this corn bread this weekend, with something to go with it


----------



## Bearcarver

phonedrn8 said:


> going to try this corn bread this weekend, with something to go with it


That's Great !!

Hope you Enjoy it !!

Goes good with almost anything!

Have a Great Weekend!!

Bear


----------



## roller

Bearcarver said:


> That's OK----First Corn Bread recipe I ever followed that we both like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Just funning with you buddy !!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> Just funning with you buddy !!!!


I know that, you Rascal.

I'm just glad I finally found one we both like.

Until this one, I couldn't even find one I liked as much as what we had in my High School Cafeteria. And they weren't exactly known for Great foods!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smokedad

I know that this is an older thread, but I ran across it recently and finally had a chance to make Bear's corn bread yesterday.  Bear is right, this recipe makes a moist and delicious corn bread, and it is super easy to make.  Our whole family loved it, and the whole pan was about gone by last night.  If anyone is looking for an easy recipe for corn bread, this is definitely one to try.   Thanks, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokedad said:


> I know that this is an older thread, but I ran across it recently and finally had a chance to make Bear's corn bread yesterday.  Bear is right, this recipe makes a moist and delicious corn bread, and it is super easy to make.  Our whole family loved it, and the whole pan was about gone by last night.  If anyone is looking for an easy recipe for corn bread, this is definitely one to try.   Thanks, Bear.


Thank You Smokedad !!

I'm real glad you like it.

This is the only recipe we ever tried that both Mrs Bear & I really like.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Now that corn bread looks pretty darn good that i bet even i can make it. MMMMMM, Chili and fresh cornbread.


----------



## Bearcarver

nepas said:


> Now that corn bread looks pretty darn good that i bet even i can make it. MMMMMM, Chili and fresh cornbread.


Absolutely!!  I only do easy things!

And if I can do this I know you can do it, Rick!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## geezer

I will have to try this!


----------



## gary s

Down here in East Texas you either are eating Cornbread or Tortillas .

I think somewhere in Texas Law the first to thing a new bride has to learn to perfect is Cornbread and Beans !!!







Gary


----------



## bluewhisper

Hah, I served Linda beans and cornbread for brunch today!


----------



## Bearcarver

Geezer said:


> I will have to try this!


Let us know how you like it.

For me this one was the first Corn Bread recipe I ever followed that we enjoyed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BlueWhisper said:


> Hah, I served Linda beans and cornbread for brunch today!


Did you use this Recipe?

How was it?

Bear


Geezer said:


> I will have to try this!


Great !!

Let us know how you liked it.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

How Ironic is this that this thread just came up again? I just made this last night. This was impromptu as I was waiting on some thighs and yams in the smoker. I just threw 1/2 C each of crumbled bacon, corn and shredded cheese. Poured in a 400' preheated CI skillet and back in the oven for 16-18 minutes. Made a great breakfast this morning too, and wishing I would have brought the last piece for lunch but I did have to share with the missus.













Cornbread.png



__ browneyesvictim
__ Mar 7, 2017


----------



## geezer

Bearcarver said:


> Let us know how you like it.
> 
> For me this one was the first Corn Bread recipe I ever followed that we enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I'll do it, next time we make ham and beans.


----------



## Bearcarver

Geezer said:


> I'll do it, next time we make ham and beans.


Similar to this??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106932/ham-beans-taters-leftovers-from-my-double-smoked-ham-twins

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Down here in East Texas you either are eating Cornbread or Tortillas .
> 
> I think somewhere in Texas Law the first to thing a new bride has to learn to perfect is Cornbread and Beans !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Yup---I believe that's what "Wishbone" used to make a lot of when they were bringing a Herd up through Texas!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I believe that's what "Wishbone" used to make a lot of when they were bringing a Herd up through Texas!!
> 
> Bear


Just can't beat a good ole pot of Pinto Beans, Cornbread and some green onions !!   Mmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## kbuckeye

Made a pan tonight. Absolutely, amazing cornbread. Thanks, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

kbuckeye said:


> Made a pan tonight. Absolutely, amazing cornbread. Thanks, Bear!


That's Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## anatie

It looks very delicious! I will definitely try this recipe this week.


----------



## Bearcarver

anatie said:


> It looks very delicious! I will definitely try this recipe this week.


Thank You!!

Hope you like it---This is the first recipe we ever used that we Like!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Missed this one Bear sounds similar to something the Amish make called baked corn I have the recipe will have to post it sometime.

Down here its corn bread and fish with stewed tomatoes and greens. yum!!

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Missed this one Bear sounds similar to something the Amish make called baked corn I have the recipe will have to post it sometime.
> 
> Down here its corn bread and fish with stewed tomatoes and greens. yum!!
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

All the Great Fishing water you guys got down there has to add a bunch of Fish to your menus!

BTW: Up until I found this Corn Bread Recipe, the best Corn Bread I ever had was in my High School's Cafeteria.  Now That's Sad !!!

Bear


----------



## petehalsted

I made this today to go with the Ham and Beans I made with the extras from my last double smoked ham. 

My dad always made the best sweet cornbread I remember sneaking some out of the fridge the next morning and it would have a glaze on it just like a donut. 

Sadly I lost my dad before I really got into cooking so I never learned his recipe, but I can tell you this is pretty darn close! I am not sure if any will last long enough for me to find out if it gets a glaze on it overnight or not.

Yet another great meal thanks to Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

petehalsted said:


> I made this today to go with the Ham and Beans I made with the extras from my last double smoked ham.
> 
> My dad always made the best sweet cornbread I remember sneaking some out of the fridge the next morning and it would have a glaze on it just like a donut.
> 
> Sadly I lost my dad before I really got into cooking so I never learned his recipe, but I can tell you this is pretty darn close! I am not sure if any will last long enough for me to find out if it gets a glaze on it overnight or not.
> 
> Yet another great meal thanks to Bear.




Thank You Pete!!
I know what you mean. My Dad wasn't a Cook, but he was raised on a Farm, and he could tell which Wild Mushrooms were good & which were bad. I wish I would have paid attention when I was a kid, but we all picked them & he sorted & washed them. I have never since, had any Mushrooms that melted in my mouth like those did.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## porked

Looks great Bear, I'll have to try it sometime. :)


----------



## Bearcarver

porked said:


> Looks great Bear, I'll have to try it sometime. :)



LOL---Thanks Jim!!
Like I said, "You're the guy I stole this recipe from & I love it !!":D

Bear


----------



## mike243

All these CB look great but being diabetic I shy away from most of the sugar,another use that I love is cornbread salad,look it up and you will be hooked.going to make some smoked CB soon and use it to make this side


----------



## YogiDog

:):)





Bearcarver said:


> * Corn Bread *(Bear’s Favorite)
> 
> I had to steal this Recipe from my Buddy Jim (SmokinOutBack), because it sounded just like what I’ve been looking for.
> I was right, it is Great, so I decided to do a Step by Step of it, and Jim said I should do one (Thanks Jim).
> 
> I’ve been trying Recipes for Corn Bread for years, and none of them were what I was looking for——They were all too dry for me.
> I always have to put butter on top, and heat the pieces to melt the butter.
> This Recipe has plenty of butter in the mix, so none is needed to be added later.
> 
> *Here is the Recipe:*
> 2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
> 1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
> 6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
> 1 Cup of Sugar.
> 8 oz of Sour Cream.
> 2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).
> 
> Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
> Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
> Remove & allow to cool.
> That’s Basically it——If it was hard to do, I probably wouldn’t do it.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in, and Thanks again to “SOB” too!!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> All the Ingredients used:
> View attachment 340931
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta spray your pan with “Pam” or a similar coating:
> View attachment 340932
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Mixer more that 47 years ago, and it still works Great !!!
> View attachment 340933
> 
> 
> 
> After mixing, pour into Buttered 9” X 12” Foil Pan:
> View attachment 340934
> 
> 
> 
> Remove from Oven & allow to cool:
> View attachment 340935
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look, with 2 pieces missing:
> View attachment 340936
> 
> 
> 
> Test piece—Best I ever ate:
> View attachment 340937
> 
> 
> 
> While making the Corn Bread, we had some Visitors (Picture taken from Bear's Bedroom Window):
> View attachment 340938





Bearcarver said:


> * Corn Bread *(Bear’s Favorite)
> 
> I had to steal this Recipe from my Buddy Jim (SmokinOutBack), because it sounded just like what I’ve been looking for.
> I was right, it is Great, so I decided to do a Step by Step of it, and Jim said I should do one (Thanks Jim).
> 
> I’ve been trying Recipes for Corn Bread for years, and none of them were what I was looking for——They were all too dry for me.
> I always have to put butter on top, and heat the pieces to melt the butter.
> This Recipe has plenty of butter in the mix, so none is needed to be added later.
> 
> *Here is the Recipe:*
> 2 Boxes of Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix (8.5 oz each).
> 1 Can of Creamed Corn (about 15 oz).
> 6 Eggs (I used 5 because they were on the Large side).
> 1 Cup of Sugar.
> 8 oz of Sour Cream.
> 2 Sticks of Real Butter (Melted).
> 
> Whisk everything together in a bowl, Spray Pam in a 9” X 12” foil pan, and pour the mixture in.
> Bake at 350° for 45 to 50 minutes (Check with Toothpick).
> Remove & allow to cool.
> That’s Basically it——If it was hard to do, I probably wouldn’t do it.
> 
> Thanks for stopping in, and Thanks again to “SOB” too!!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> All the Ingredients used:
> View attachment 340931
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta spray your pan with “Pam” or a similar coating:
> View attachment 340932
> 
> 
> 
> I got this Mixer more that 47 years ago, and it still works Great !!!
> View attachment 340933
> 
> 
> 
> After mixing, pour into Buttered 9” X 12” Foil Pan:
> View attachment 340934
> 
> 
> 
> Remove from Oven & allow to cool:
> View attachment 340935
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look, with 2 pieces missing:
> View attachment 340936
> 
> 
> 
> Test piece—Best I ever ate:
> View attachment 340937
> 
> 
> 
> While making the Corn Bread, we had some Visitors (Picture taken from Bear's Bedroom Window):
> View attachment 340938




Gonna be doing some ribs on Monday (rain all weekend on East Coast).
Already asked my Mixer of 27 yrs to pick up fixings so I can get a batch done while smoking the ribs.
Looks great. Can’t wait. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

YogiDog said:


> :):)
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be doing some ribs on Monday (rain all weekend on East Coast).
> Already asked my Mixer of 27 yrs to pick up fixings so I can get a batch done while smoking the ribs.
> Looks great. Can’t wait. Thanks




Sounds Great, Yogi!!!
Amazing how some of those Mixers hold up. I got one for almost 50 years, and a Dishwasher Too!!
Have some Tasty Ribs & Corn Bread on Monday!

Bear


----------



## fished

Bear, that cornbread looks good.  I saved the recipe.  I had one before that used cheddar cheese, bacon and jalapenos that was good.  But my wife didn't like the jalapenos in it.  I saved that recipe you posted.


----------



## Bearcarver

fished said:


> Bear, that cornbread looks good.  I saved the recipe.  I had one before that used cheddar cheese, bacon and jalapenos that was good.  But my wife didn't like the jalapenos in it.  I saved that recipe you posted.




That's Great !!
Let me know how you like it.
Like I said, it was the first one we ever made that I liked.

Bear


----------



## laziebun

I've made this so many times I had to share it on youtube. I did give you (Bearcarver) credit, let me know if you want me to take it down. However I did "smoke" it in my Traeger with some Applewood and it turned out great, there was a hint of applewood.


----------



## Bearcarver

laziebun said:


> I've made this so many times I had to share it on youtube. I did give you (Bearcarver) credit, let me know if you want me to take it down. However I did "smoke" it in my Traeger with some Applewood and it turned out great, there was a hint of applewood.



Looks Great!!
No problem with it.
Nice Job.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350

Love cornbread!

I have only ever made it in my cast iron skillets, but I think i'll give your recipe/process a try.


----------



## Bearcarver

bill ace 350 said:


> Love cornbread!
> 
> I have only ever made it in my cast iron skillets, but I think i'll give your recipe/process a try.




Thank You Bill !!
Let me know how you like it !

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking

Bear , this is an old post but 

 chilerelleno
 just added this to a post so I had to look , and this sounds like a winner. 
I will be making this soon

Thank you

David


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear , this is an old post but
> 
> chilerelleno
> just added this to a post so I had to look , and this sounds like a winner.
> I will be making this soon
> 
> Thank you
> 
> David



Thank You for leaving the comment, David!!
I Appreciate That !!\Hope You Enjoy It !!

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You for leaving the comment, David!!
> I Appreciate That !!\Hope You Enjoy It !!
> 
> Bear



My pleasure, and I will let you know.

David


----------



## Brokenhandle

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear , this is an old post but
> 
> chilerelleno
> just added this to a post so I had to look , and this sounds like a winner.
> I will be making this soon
> 
> Thank you
> 
> David


Me too! In fact I might even use our aebleskiver pan...don't use it very often. Does look and sound tasty!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Brokenhandle said:


> aebleskiver pan.



Thanks Ryan, something else I have to look up, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

Brokenhandle said:


> use our aebleskiver pan




Now I want one , thanks a lot Ryan,    might as well get a new Bundt pan at the same time, Just have to hide them fromMona












David


----------

